# What are your 'smart casual' shoes? Recommendations please.



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

My footwear is stuck between extremes.

For work I wear Loake Bromley brogues:


Otherwise, I live in Chuck Taylor Converse All Star high tops (though I do have a couple of Nike hightops too).


I think I need something in between for 'smart casual' wear. I do have a pair of Timberland boots (in classic tan) but I don't wear them that frequently as I find them quite bulky and a bit bothersome.

By smart casual I mean - jeans+blazer+shirt - perhaps for a restaurant or just out to a bar for a drink. In hipster London, I've always combined these with my Converse and it has worked well but I think I need something else which is a little more formal (but not too much).

What kind of things do you chaps have? Any recommendations?

TIA


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Consider suede chukka/desert boots.

Since you're in the UK, here's an example:

https://www.pediwear.co.uk/loake/products/2514.php


----------



## GWW (Jan 3, 2014)

These aren't two extremes. Your Loake brogues would be exactly the right shoes for "smart casual".

However I recommend you to get a pair of desert boots like the ones SG 67 mentioned anyway, as 2 pairs of shoes aren't going to get you far. 
Leather shoes should always rest at least one day between wearings with cedar shoe trees inserted.


----------



## Natty Beau (Apr 29, 2014)

I think either of the ones in the middle would do nicely. In fact, this picture could sum up your theoretical shoe wardrobe.


----------



## Question (Jun 18, 2014)

I wouldnt say the brogues are smart casual, those are something you would typically only wear to formal events. Had the same problem before : wanted something a bit smarter than sneakers for uni but formal shoes would be overkill. I ended up buying these : https://www.pediwear.co.uk/pediwear-collection/products/4976.php.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Please don't take this the wrong way but that's not smart casual; it's actually just plain hideous. People will see you and those white soles coming from a mile away. If you're able to cancel the order before it ships or otherwise return it when it arrives, I would strongly urge you to do so. 

Unless you have a ton of shoes in rotation they will quickly wear out their welcome.


----------



## Question (Jun 18, 2014)

I bought these ages ago after asking for advice (IIRC, including here) and nobody said anything negative about the white soles. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

My comments would have been the same, but as I said, I mean nothing personal by it.


----------



## Fred G. Unn (Jul 12, 2011)

GWW said:


> Your Loake brogues would be exactly the right shoes for "smart casual".


+1



Question said:


> I wouldnt say the brogues are smart casual, those are something you would typically only wear to formal events.


Bluchers are less formal than balmorals, and any sort of broguing decreases the formality, therefore his Loakes are certainly not appropriate for "formal events" IMO.

I wear my brown wingtip bluchers for smart casual all the time.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

I would leave the high top sneakers to 12 year olds and people presently engaged in the act of playing basketball.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

RogerP said:


> I would leave the high top sneakers to 12 year olds and people presently engaged in the act of playing basketball.


Exactly. Not only is it adolescent-level, but it's been clichéd since...well forever, or the sixties at least. Chukkas are a good choice, or Chelseas, and don't look "wrong" with Dainite or other weatherproof soles.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

Question said:


> I wouldnt say the brogues are smart casual, those are something you would typically only wear to formal events. Had the same problem before : wanted something a bit smarter than sneakers for uni but formal shoes would be overkill. I ended up buying these : https://www.pediwear.co.uk/pediwear-collection/products/4976.php.


Have I entered an alternative AAAC Universe?

https://hotmeme.net/post/z3Z/there-s-no-place-like-home-help-me-ruby-slippers/ HotMeme.net


----------



## Question (Jun 18, 2014)

By formal i meant things like work. You would look very strange wearing brown brogues to uni for example, unless you are in business wear too.


----------



## 3piece (Jan 22, 2014)

I live in my PAs and Strands. On a rare, rare, rare occasions, I wear this pair.








Below is me.


----------



## Olifter (Jun 9, 2012)

My two favorite are shell, cigar LWBs and #8 LWBs. I also have a pair of burgundy medallion cap toe bluchers and the same shoe in black.


----------



## shinebox (Nov 2, 2014)

These look remarkably similar to the "Peal and Co." Snuff Chukkas I just bought from BB. Beautiful shoes!



SG_67 said:


> Consider suede chukka/desert boots.
> 
> Since you're in the UK, here's an example:
> 
> https://www.pediwear.co.uk/loake/products/2514.php


----------



## qtlaw24 (Nov 28, 2007)

I've gone with suede bucks:


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ good call!

Versatile color and style.


----------



## Fred G. Unn (Jul 12, 2011)

For something slightly different, OP have you considered a brand like Heschung?

Most are still pretty casual, you won't mistake these for dress shoes, but they are certainly a step up from Chucks. I have two pairs of Heschungs and they definitely have their role in my shoe rotation.

It's a little more streetwear than this forum usually gets into, but if you are looking for something between Chucks and a wingtip blucher, there's always the classier sneaker route too. 
Buttero: https://www.buttero.it/en/mens/?RwGal=true&nodi_ID=7751&language=1
Pantafola: 
Epaulet: 
Kent Wang: https://www.kentwang.com/shoes?cat=74
Common Projects: 
National Standard:


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks for those who have replied. 

@ gtlaw24 & SG67 - that's the kind of thing I had in mind, thanks. :cool2:

@ 3 Piece - thanks for the suggestion. I've had a couple of similar brown Adidas trainers. I think I need something a touch more formal to bridge the gap between the brogue and the trainer.

@ Question - sorry, not liking the white soles on those.

@ Roger P & Phyrpowr - For those of us who are less than 40 years old <cough>31<cough> and live in fashionable parts of the word, Converse are still very much worn on a day to day basis but appreciate your opinions nonetheless.

@Fred G Unn - Thank you for your suggestions, will check them out.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

qtlaw24 said:


> I've gone with suede bucks


I use a cheap pair of Bass saddle shoes myself. The round toe and matte finish along with the chunky sole separate them from being a dress shoe.


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

SG_67 said:


> Consider suede chukka/desert boots.
> 
> Since you're in the UK, here's an example:
> 
> https://www.pediwear.co.uk/loake/products/2514.php


This was my first thought as well...and exactly that model or the Loake Pimlico. The Kempton probably is better in this case, though.



Question said:


> By formal i meant things like work. You would look very strange wearing brown brogues to uni for example, unless you are in business wear too.


I'm not advocating going sockless, like in some of these photos, but I completely disagree that brogues don't work casually. There are well dressed men who actually consider these types of longwing brogues inappropriate for business wear.









I suspect part of the problem with the shoes in the original post (at least form the OP's perspective) is that perhaps they look too shiny and refined. Something like the AE Strandmoc with it's more matte finish might be what the doctor ordered (or momsdoc ordered...teehee! AAAC in-joke). Some may argue that the balmoral lacing on these is more "formal" than the open lacing on the example from the OP, but the rubber sole and leather take it back towards the casual, especially if you choose a lighter colour.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Well if you consider high tops to be fashionable, just get a bunch more. Please stay far away from unfashionable derbies, chukkas, PTBs and Chelseas, though. God forbid you select footwear that suggests you are past puberty. Not living in a fashionable part of the world, I am clearly unqualified to offer further assistance.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

g3org3y,
You posted that you wanted something "smart casual" and an upgrade from what you're wearing now, but then go on to lecture us on how fashionable converse sneakers are? 

Yeah I have to agree, if you're in high school and/or want to be viewed as someone stuck in perpetual adolescence then I suppose your smart casual look will be to get a pair of converse, keep them clean and bring them out for special occasions. While this may bolster your hipster cred, it won't do much else.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

What's going on here then, eh?

Converse for _grown men_? What the...!

I'm outta here y'all.


----------



## jm22 (Apr 18, 2013)

Well I'm only 25 and live in NYC, which you would consider fashionable, and find converse to look absolutely ridiculous and childish on people. As do most of my peers. I like chukkas for casual, particularly shell cordovan in #8. They match jeans and chinos of all colors. If you want shoes then look at something similar to rush street or strandmoks 

Converse may be fashion, but so is/was Thom Browne and similar suits.


----------



## JArmstrong (Nov 20, 2014)

I agree that the Loakes pictured would be very nice for a casual ensemble. Also I second the dark brown chukka advice. I rarely wear anything else casually.


----------



## JArmstrong (Nov 20, 2014)

jm22 said:


> Well I'm only 25 and live in NYC, which you would consider fashionable, and find converse to look absolutely ridiculous and childish on people.


 I agree that they look ridiculous when used to "dress down" an otherwise nice outfit. I do love them and wear them to the gym and just derping around in the yard but they aren't any better than other athletic shoes when it comes to being appropriate for reasonably nice casual wear.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

JArmstrong said:


> I agree that the Loakes pictured would be very nice for a casual ensemble. Also I second the dark brown chukka advice. I rarely wear anything else casually.


As I have had occasion to say more than once, it's tough to beat this choice for a versatile smart-casual shoe.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Here is about as "Smart/Casual" as it gets for me as a 31 yr old professional:










Carmina 531 Plain Toe Blucher
(Cognac Cordovan)


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^ Perfect.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

RogerP said:


> I would leave the high top sneakers to 12 year olds and people presently engaged in the act of playing basketball.


No one plays hoops in Chucks anymore, on any level.

What's annoying about them is that they're meant to show that wearer is a zany free spirit...pretty much the opposite of _sprezzatura_, which is the (apparent) absence of effort to impress. What impression does it make when someone starts a sentence with, "Well, I'm kind of a free spirit, so..."?


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

g3org3y said:


> @ Roger P & Phyrpowr - For those of us who are less than 40 years old <cough>31<cough> and live in fashionable parts of the word, Converse are still very much worn on a day to day basis but appreciate your opinions nonetheless.


LOL. The little girlies already think a 31-year old is "old trying to look young", but good luck.


----------



## Quetzal (Jul 25, 2014)

phyrpowr said:


> LOL. The little girlies already think a 31-year old is "old trying to look young", but good luck.


...or on the other hand, I'm young trying to apparently "look old" (I hate the word "old").

As to the OP, I'm not quite sure what "Smart Casual" is, but my casual shoes are the lace-up versions of Lands' End Fulton shoes (somebody help me out with the proper terminology of that style of shoe).

-Quetzal


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

Smart Casual..

https://imageshack.com/i/5nyuvwj

Smart casual...

https://imageshack.com/i/mh4w6fj

Smart casual....

https://imageshack.com/i/n145kbj

Smart Casual...

https://imageshack.com/i/04y68ej

Smart Casual...

https://imageshack.com/i/jn4b3oj

Smart casual..

https://imageshack.com/i/jw3nw6j

Smat(er) Casual...

https://imageshack.com/i/jm20110819174012j

Tennis...
https://imageshack.com/i/pakt8KTJj

Nothing...

https://imageshack.com/i/eyLu4x9Yj


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

The ubiquitous Chuck Taylor All-Stars as ironic anti-fashion is about as stale as can be and should really be avoided at all costs unless seriously striving for a normcore look.
Also, they have less arch support than Crocs, so your feet will hate you as much as all the Taylor Swift fangirls that don't like seeing adults in their uniform.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

jm22 said:


> Well I'm only 25 and live in NYC, which you would consider fashionable, and find converse to look absolutely ridiculous and childish on people. As do most of my peers. I like chukkas for casual, particularly shell cordovan in #8. They match jeans and chinos of all colors. If you want shoes then look at something similar to rush street or strandmoks
> 
> Converse may be fashion, but so is/was Thom Browne and similar suits.


I work occasionally in NYC's Meatpacking District. Hip enough? I can walk into a bistro while wearing a tweed jacket, and no one laughs at me, or asks me to leave! Chucks may be cool, but walking down the street with a cat on your shoulder is _much_ cooler. Please include a JPEG if that's you!

Perhaps your Chucks are the M83-branded ones, to go with your Metallica- or Guy Fieri-branded sunglasses: https://www.avclub.com/article/metallicas-james-hetfield-and-m83-are-also-designi-82168. Sorry, György, "coolness" has been completely absorbed into commodity fetishism and celebrity "culture." I don't think anyone here is trying to be "cool" anymore, irrespective of age.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Wow, a lot of hate for the All Stars. :surprised:



RogerP said:


> Well if you consider high tops to be fashionable, just get a bunch more. Please stay far away from unfashionable derbies, chukkas, PTBs and Chelseas, though. God forbid you select footwear that suggests you are past puberty. Not living in a fashionable part of the world, I am clearly unqualified to offer further assistance.


I asked for something to sit between the Cons and the Loakes in terms of formality, not your opinion on Converse. Thanks though. 



SG_67 said:


> g3org3y,
> You posted that you wanted something "smart casual" and an upgrade from what you're wearing now, but then go on to lecture us on how fashionable converse sneakers are?
> 
> Yeah I have to agree, if you're in high school and/or want to be viewed as someone stuck in perpetual adolescence then I suppose your smart casual look will be to get a pair of converse, keep them clean and bring them out for special occasions. While this may bolster your hipster cred, it won't do much else.


I'm not 'lecturing' anyone on Converse. I like them and will continue to wear them (and to be absolutely frank couldn't care less what anyone else thinks) but wanted suggestions for some additional footwear for my wardrobe.

Some people (including yourself previously) have given some helpful/useful suggestions and that is appreciated.  The moans about Converse are pointless and do not add anything to the discussion.



RogerP said:


> As I have had occasion to say more than once, it's tough to beat this choice for a versatile smart-casual shoe.


Those I like, thanks for the suggestion. Any more info?


----------



## DG123 (Sep 16, 2011)

Allen Edmonds Macneil.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

The suede chukkas are by Carmina and I believe the photo is from Skoaktiebolaget.


----------



## jm22 (Apr 18, 2013)

SlideGuitarist said:


> I work occasionally in NYC's Meatpacking District. Hip enough? I can walk into a bistro while wearing a tweed jacket, and no one laughs at me, or asks me to leave! Chucks may be cool, but walking down the street with a cat on your shoulder is _much_ cooler. Please include a JPEG if that's you!
> 
> Perhaps your Chucks are the M83-branded ones, to go with your Metallica- or Guy Fieri-branded sunglasses: https://www.avclub.com/article/metallicas-james-hetfield-and-m83-are-also-designi-82168. Sorry, György, "coolness" has been completely absorbed into commodity fetishism and celebrity "culture." I don't think anyone here is trying to be "cool" anymore, irrespective of age.


I think you quoted the wrong post or didn't read what I wrote


----------



## ajasont (Mar 25, 2014)

Allen Edmond's Clark Street in Natural Chromexcel. A bit too light at first but over the last few months they have darkened into a lovely tan.


----------



## Elmer Zilch (Dec 13, 2008)

Upvote for all of the split-toe recommendations. I love brogues but have been yearning for a good pair of NST's lately. They make my chimpanzee feet look less...chimpanzee-like.

The biggest dudes at my gym wear Chucks on squat day, so there's that, and there can still be a lingering redolence of early-80's punk-junkie-poet with Chucks on certain lanky t-shirt-clad boys, but beyond that Chucks are only appropriate when worn with a tuxedo t-shirt as you get out of a tiny car with 11 other clowns.


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

jm22 said:


> I think you quoted the wrong post or didn't read what I wrote


My apologies; I did indeed. I disliked the suggestion elsewhere that an age < 31 and, oh, a London address were special aesthetic qualifications in and of themselves.


----------



## Question (Jun 18, 2014)

> I'm not advocating going sockless, like in some of these photos, but I completely disagree that brogues don't work casually. There are well dressed men who actually consider these types of longwing brogues inappropriate for .


It really depends on the type of brogues IMHO. The ones i posted with the vibram sole are clearly more casual than ones with the traditional leather sole. In a casual t-shirt and jeans environment, brogues would probably look overdressed IMHO. I think most people these days consider black/dark brown brogues sto be appropriate for business wear...probably not tan though.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

SlideGuitarist said:


> My apologies; I did indeed. I disliked the suggestion elsewhere that an age < 31 and, oh, a London address were special aesthetic qualifications in and of themselves.


Agreed.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Piqué (Apr 10, 2014)

I love my Allen Edmonds Clark Streets for just this purpose:









Also, Chucks look positively stupid on anyone at any age. I'm 32, since that seems to matter to you.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Jeez Louise, my youngest kid is older than you guys. 

This thread is really making me feel my age! LOL.


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

Question said:


> It really depends on the type of brogues IMHO. The ones i posted with the vibram sole are clearly more casual than ones with the traditional leather sole. In a casual t-shirt and jeans environment, brogues would probably look overdressed IMHO. I think most people these days consider black/dark brown brogues sto be appropriate for business wear...probably not tan though.


I agree that brogues with a t-shirt and jeans would likely be over-dressing, however with a blazer and shirt (I'm assuming collared shirt) as mentioned in the OP, many brogues would not be out of place. If the shoes would be too "fancy" then I'm not sure what the blazer is doing there...


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

OP said:


> I'm not 'lecturing' anyone on Converse. I like them and will continue to wear them (and to be absolutely frank couldn't care less what anyone else thinks...


+1 to that.

Few items of American apparel are as iconic as Chuck Taylor All Stars. Continuously produced in the same style for close to 100 years, they're in the company of Levi's and the L. L. Bean Hunting Shoe.

Of course you're allowed to scoff at them all you want. Don't buy them. Run when you see them. Write of your disgust on internet forums. But I have worn them all my long life. James Dean wore them all his short one.

I have mesh ones for summer days, linen ones for summer nights, hi-tops, lo-tops, corduroy, madras, Woolrich hunting cloth, leather, Hawaiian print, wingtip, combat, sherpa lined and others. (This is prompting a dedicated thread, maybe.) I am a size 11. Two of my Chucks are 13s, to take thick wool socks, because I wouldn't go a single season without a Chuck Taylor on my foot.


----------



## Mikestyle49 (Sep 29, 2014)

I am just at the point in my life that i don't wear sneakers unless i am going to the gym or coaching my son's baseball team.

for casual i tend to wear:

https://vip.zappos.com/timberland-earthkeepers-brook-park-chukka-black-smooth

or i wear these in the warmer weather:

https://vip.zappos.com/allen-edmonds-boulder-black-saddle-leather-brown-trim


----------



## omicron1792 (Dec 8, 2012)

My issue is why come to a site and ask for advice. Then get your dander up when you get that advice?

BTW. I'm 34 and live in a very "hip" city. I wouldn't be caught dead in chucks. Only people I know that wear them are hipsters that work as barristas at my coffee shop.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

omicron1792 said:


> My issue is why come to a site and ask for advice. Then get your dander up when you get that advice?
> 
> BTW. I'm 34 and live in a very "hip" city. I wouldn't be caught dead in chucks. Only people I know that wear them are hipsters that work as barristas at my coffee shop.


And hip isn't even really the point. I live & go to places that the "super rich" & "super hip" go & I have never seen such shoes on anyone. Not even the bratty spoiled kids.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

omicron1792 said:


> My issue is why come to a site and ask for advice. Then get your dander up when you get that advice? BTW. I'm 34 and live in a very "hip" city.* I wouldn't be caught dead in chucks.* Only people I know that wear them are hipsters that work as barristas at my coffee shop.


I don't believe the OP got his dander up for the reason you ascribe. He said he's got dress shoes and he's got Chucks and he was here looking for recommendations for something in between. Then everybody jumps in, and now you, and piles on the Chucks. Later he restates his original request and asks that we not get into the Chuck's thing. In between folks accuse him of lecturing and London snobbery and one poster has gone off the deep edge regarding the Chucks.

Now, in your very hip city of Raleigh...and thank you for informing me of that for I had no idea...the Chucks are assigned by you to the barristas. But where I live, the Chucks are assigned to me. And half the people who showed up at a recent class reunion of other Ivy types well into their 60s. Chucks were de rigeur in the 50s. And in the 60s. Faded somewhat by the Nike explosion of the 70s, but wangled their way back into sight in the mid 80s and forward. They are not for everyone. You apparently. Which is swell and good. But I've yet to see or read a post here by someone asking about their attire and have another say they wouldn't be caught dead in whatever it was the poster was citing. O maybe Ed Hardy or square toed shoes, but an American classic? I don't think Converse is surviving off just the barrista trade.

I had a friend die from wounds from Viet Nam. He was laid out in a Levis Panatella jacket, a white carnation in the button hole, khakis, and Chucks. So in his case he was caught dead in them.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

justonemore said:


> I live & go to places that the "super rich" & "super hip" go & I have never seen such shoes on anyone. Not even the bratty spoiled kids.


But have you been to Raleigh? I hear the barristas are running amok in Chucks.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

If I ask for a recommendation on shirts that lie somewhere between OCBD and a torn "wifebeater" (odious name, but I didn't invent it) sleeveless tank top, I should expect more than a few members here to suggest I seriously reconsider the latter (and the rest to wonder who jacked my account)

You get to ask the question. You don't get to dictate the content of the responses. And posting a pic invites comment. Period.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

RogerP said:


> If I ask for a recommendation on shirts that lie somewhere between OCBD and a torn "wifebeater" (odious name, but I didn't invent it) sleeveless tank top, I should expect more than a few members here to suggest I seriously reconsider the latter (and the rest to wonder who jacked my account)
> 
> You get to ask the question. You don't get to dictate the content of the responses. And posting a pic invites comment. Period.


You have a large collection of exquisite shoes. Admired by many here, myself included. So why do you choose to compare my collection to wifebeaters. It doesn't become you.


----------



## omicron1792 (Dec 8, 2012)

Did you just post twice in a row to get another barb in? Couldn't squeeze it in between all your US fashion history lessons?

I'm glad you like chucks. Most adults don't. Especially ones that frequent a website like this. 

BTW....raleigh is very hip. You should check it out. I know a few coffee shops hiring......I kid. I kid.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Peak and Pine said:


> You have a large collection of exquisite shoes. Admired by many here, myself included. So why do you choose to compare my collection to wifebeaters. It doesn't become you.


You are missing the point. The fact that the OP asked for suggestions between A and B does not exclude comment on merits of either A or B. Follow?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

^^^
No, I do not follow. Nor am I big on being patronized, twice.

What you're bringing up, in your profession, would be called irrelevant.
He's asking about C.
A and B are settled law.


----------



## Rolex Luthor (Jan 5, 2009)

omicron1792 said:


> Did you just post twice in a row to get another barb in? Couldn't squeeze it in between all your US fashion history lessons?.


Slightly off topic, and certainly of almost no interest to you, a story: I love the Detroit Red Wings. I loathe the Colorado Avalanche. Ordinarily I would support any bad thing said about the Avs. But once, during a game, a young Red Wing named Sean Avery (who but would later become infamous) was talking smack from the bench to Av captain Joe Sakic. And veteran Red Wing Brett Hull yanked Avery back and yelled at him: "You do not talk trash to Mr. Sakic!" Respect, even for your adversary, see?

My point: You have 11 posts. Mr. Peak and Pine has many more and is a respected veteran in these parts. Although I disagree with him about his sneaker choices, you do not talk trash to Mr. Peak and Pine.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

omicron1792 said:


> Did you just post twice in a row to get another barb in? Couldn't squeeze it in between all your US fashion history lessons?


You say you're 34, so anything before 1980 would be history to you, right? Glad you learned something.



> I'm glad you like chucks. Most adults don't.


I know you wouldn't say that without endless research, so I believe you.



> BTW....raleigh is very hip. You should check it out.


I will make plans to be buried there. Thnx for the tip.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Rolex Luthor said:


> Although I disagree with him about his sneaker choices, you do not talk trash to Mr. Peak and Pine.


Wow, where have you been all my internet life?

Thank you, I guess. But a breather now. Omicron has every right to question whomever. I like to be questioned. I'm getting bored with all this Does this tie go with whatever stuff. And I've actually been to Raleigh and it's a swell town. And in truth, probably most adults, and you Rolex, don't like the Chucks. Sad, but true. And I don't plan to be buried in the Carolinas. I've already dug a spot in front of the refrigerator.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Peak and Pine said:


> ^^^
> No, I do not follow. Nor am I big on being patronized, twice.
> 
> What you're bringing up, in your profession, would be called irrelevant.
> ...


Thankfully, you get to decide what is relevant and what is settled for one person only - yourself - not for everyone else.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Not true, counselor.

I am speaking on behalf of the OP who has stated his contentment with A and B and is searching suggestions for C. And the _thankfully_ part: patronizing X 3


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

It's a sad, sad (sad, sad, sad) day when I of all people have to step in and play Mod. Geesh. I hate tp see so many respected members argue over (less than) gym shoes. The OP has gotten several suggestions and I would hope he has found a solution and we can now end it. If chucks are cool in super super hip NC, then so be it. If the Op decides to wear them in any of the resort areas here no one would run him out of town versus perhpas laughing behind his back. The baristas in such places don't wear chucks over the designed uniform of "black dress shoes, black trousers, white shirt, and black vest.". If you want "cool" casual gym shoes, the hipsters here are more apt to wear Hogans over converse. Just my observations as to richer hipper people in my area...

Here are mine (which I only use for minor trail hikes)

https://imageshack.com/i/f0K0hOFFj


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

Since I wear Ecco slip-ons with elasticized sides as my leisure shoes of most-frequent choice, I'm not allowed to denigrate anyone else's choices in casual footwear.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Peak and Pine said:


> Not true, counselor.
> 
> I am speaking on behalf of the OP who has stated his contentment with A and B and is searching suggestions for C. And the _thankfully_ part: patronizing X 3


He asked you to speak on his behalf? Really? Or are you merely presuming to do so?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

justonemore said:


> The OP has gotten several suggestions and I would hope we can now end it.


Good suggestion. I'm out. Almost.

Owning and wearing dozens of pairs of Chucks, and even wearing them to those snooty places Justonemore alluded to earlier (tho not in Switzerland) does not preclude one (me!) from also having other footwear.

Just because I own plenty of what you see on the right on my beautifully brocaded sofa full of cat hairs, does not mean I don't own an equal amount of what you see on the left. (Would that they'd make Chucks in shell.)


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

RogerP said:


> He asked you to speak on his behalf? Really? Or are you merely presuming to do so?


Oh brother. You do not have to be asked to speak on one's behalf, in the same way that you do not need a poster's permission to add +1 after reqoting him. (Pleeeese, lemme outa here.)


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Peak and Pine said:


> Oh brother. You do not have to be asked to speak on one's behalf, in the same way that you do not need a poster's permission to add +1 after reqoting him. (*Pleeeese, lemme outa here*.)


Somebody holding you here? Agreeing with someone is not speaking for them.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

justonemore said:


> https://imageshack.com/i/f0K0hOFFj


Are those some kind of orthotics? Not sure I've seen an fuglier example of footwear. I had no idea Hulk Hogan had his own line of footwear now.


----------



## justonemore (Jul 2, 2009)

FLCracka said:


> Are those some kind of orthotics? Not sure I've seen an fuglier example of footwear. I had no idea Hulk Hogan had his own line of footwear now.


Ha. Why do you think they're reserved for trail hiking? I give my wife credit for trying but happily they were the last clothing items she attempted to buy for me.:rolleyes2:


----------



## omicron1792 (Dec 8, 2012)

Rolex Luthor said:


> Slightly off topic, and certainly of almost no interest to you, a story: I love the Detroit Red Wings. I loathe the Colorado Avalanche. Ordinarily I would support any bad thing said about the Avs. But once, during a game, a young Red Wing named Sean Avery (who but would later become infamous) was talking smack from the bench to Av captain Joe Sakic. And veteran Red Wing Brett Hull yanked Avery back and yelled at him: "You do not talk trash to Mr. Sakic!" Respect, even for your adversary, see?
> 
> My point: You have 11 posts. Mr. Peak and Pine has many more and is a respected veteran in these parts. Although I disagree with him about his sneaker choices, you do not talk trash to Mr. Peak and Pine.


I respect loyalty Rolex. However, I would leave my dear old dad alone in the breeze if he started wearing Chuck Taylor's. Sorry Pops.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Peak and Pine said:


> I don't believe the OP got his dander up for the reason you ascribe. He said he's got dress shoes and he's got Chucks and he was here looking for recommendations for something in between. Then everybody jumps in, and now you, and piles on the Chucks. Later he restates his original request and asks that we not get into the Chuck's thing. In between folks accuse him of lecturing and London snobbery and one poster has gone off the deep edge regarding the Chucks.


That's about the long and the short of it tbh. Glad someone can see where I'm coming from.

I appreciate the suggestions - some have been great - the chukka boots in particular. Many thanks to the helpful contributors.

As I said previously, I'm old enough to know what I like (and what I don't). I don't dress for others, I wear what I want. I've got decent idea of works and what doesn't. I simply wanted some suggestions as to expand my shoe wardrobe.

Thanks again.


----------



## Elmer Zilch (Dec 13, 2008)

Peak and Pine said:


> Of course you're allowed to scoff at [Chucks] all you want. Don't buy them. Run when you see them. Write of your disgust on internet forums. But I have worn them all my long life. James Dean wore them all his short one.


Actually, in the photos I've seen of James Dean in sneakers he's wearing Jack Purcells, and this was before Converse acquired the license, so they aren't even Converse Jack Purcells.

I'm definitely not anti-sneaker--I spend too much of my time in cheap Sambas and the simpler styles of Tigers--and I prefer no-support, zero-drop athletic shoes. I even have have a couple of old pairs of low-top Chucks in my closet, so old that they still say "Made in the USA" on the insole. I just can't wear them anymore, because the associations are too strong. Forced zaniness and the "rebel by the numbers" motorcycle-jacketed punks of my youth. I like the Ramones, but I don't want to look like one. When I say that they make a man look like a clown, I mean they make *me* look like a clown. I'm just too old.

In response to the OP, if I'm honest, the casual shoes I rely on the most are a pair of Vibram-soled mocs and a pair of super-comfortable A-E San Marcos, a lug-soled walking shoe.


----------



## GWW (Jan 3, 2014)

g3org3y said:


> As I said previously, I'm old enough to know what I like (and what I don't). I don't dress for others, I wear what I want. I've got decent idea of works and what doesn't. I simply wanted some suggestions as to expand my shoe wardrobe.


Which you got, along with critique on your current shoe wardrobe. It's a common phenomenon on here.
Feel free to ignore everyones comments about the Chucks, they were mere opinions (but opinions with which I agree).

That aside; go for a pair of suede desert boots, you won't regret it and maybe (hopefully) you'll grow to like them more than your Chucks.


----------



## omicron1792 (Dec 8, 2012)

I've been a little hard. I really don't like hipsters for some reason. 

I like quoddy Mocs ( my most comfy shoes. They will resole and refurbish for 35 bucks) and RRL suede chukkas for casual wear. Both are super comfy. 

I wear red reebok to the gym. They are atrocious. And my style is like that of an old man! I barely even listen to my own advice.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Elmer Zilch said:


> Actually, in the photos I've seen of James Dean in sneakers he's wearing Jack Purcells, and this was before Converse acquired the license, so they aren't even Converse Jack Purcells.


Nor strictly speaking are Chuck Taylors a Converse shoe, anymore, in that Nike purchased Converse ten or more years ago, if you want to get into that sort of minutiae.

As far as Dean with Purcells, there are pics with him in those and I have read where he wore both from Indiana onward. And I'm also guessing, just guessing Roger, that those who distain Chucks do not then say But Jack Purcell, now there's a fab shoe! no, they are about one and the same, to me, I have both. But how this thread has wandered! And some may think I'm to blame, maybe, but the focus was supposed to be on a shoe 'twixt AE and Chuck, re the OP, but I wanted to get it back on track...and to say a pretty word or two about Chucks and give a nay to the scoffers who feel their shoe selection is so damn far above the casual end of the OP's, and mine. That was all.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

g3org3y said:


> I simply wanted some suggestions as to expand my shoe wardrobe.





GWW said:


> Which you got, along with critique on your current shoe wardrobe. It's a common phenomenon on here.


_Common_ and _phenomenon_ do not belong in the same sentence together.

If it truly were a phenomenon, answering questions that weren't asked, then I'd buy into it. But it's not. It's all too, as you say, common: the ability to not stay focused. Guy posts a blazer pic, asks how it fits, people chime in with it would look better with a pocket square. That sort of thing. However, you almost redeemed yourself with the part of your quote I left out. You made a solid suggestion to the OP for desert boots. Then took two swipes at Chucks.


----------



## GWW (Jan 3, 2014)

^I come from phyics, where a phenomenon is simply an event, so they jolly well do work together, but I should maybe have used a term thats less ambiguous, you're right.

I then answered his question and, even tough he didn't ask, gave him my opinion on the Chucks. I also clearly stated that he may ignore said opinion if he wishes to do .

That's it, I'm out.


----------



## Warren J Murphy (Dec 9, 2014)

Good morning gentlemen, this will be my first post. I going with this new pair, of Lacoste loafers. I hard to explain, but the leather on these shoes is very nice IMO. Comparing to a pair of Bass larson loafers, the leather is much thicker more like a pair of Sebago loafers. I hope this makes sense, i'm sorry if not. Thanks.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

What are the members opinions about the wearing of nappies? Despite their juvenile associations they really are jolly comfortable and what's more they allow a chap to discreetly relieve himself during interminably long meetings without the need to exit the boardroom.


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

phyrpowr said:


> Chukkas are a good choice, or Chelseas, and don't look "wrong" with Dainite or other weatherproof soles.


I just bought a pair of Chelsea boots. I had no real compulsion to do so other than my ankles were cold on a few of these chilly mornings. To my surprise, I absolutely love them! The easy on/off is a delight, and the adjustable side allows for a consistently great fit throughout the day. The plain toe is versatile enough to work as a winter walking boot to/from work and as a good match for dark denim. Highly recommended if you want to wear shoes more formal than trainers/sneakers.


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

Speaking of Chelsea Boots, these are the nicest I've probably ever seen. Special Carmina make up for Epaulet in burgundy calf.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^ Very handsome boots. Chelseas are a tough fit for me due to the complete lack of any adjustment over the instep. I have one pair that initially seemed to work very well, but now become a bit uncomfortable towards the end of the day.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

GWW said:


> *Which you got, along with critique on your current shoe wardrobe*. *It's a common phenomenon on here.*
> Feel free to ignore everyones comments about the Chucks, they were mere opinions (but opinions with which I agree).


Entirely correct. I wonder if any objection would have been taken by Peak and Pine if, instead of criticism, there had been widespread and euphoric praise for the sneakers? I suspect that commenting on the sneakers would have been just A-OK in those circumstances. But alas, we shall never know.



Peak and Pine said:


> As far as Dean with Purcells, there are pics with him in those and I have read where he wore both from Indiana onward. *And I'm also guessing, just guessing Roger, that those who distain Chucks do not then say But Jack Purcell*, *now there's a fab shoe!* no, they are about one and the same, to me, I have both.


You've quite lost me here. I drew no distinction between "Chucks" and "Jack Purcell" - in no small part because I have no knowledge off and even less interest in whatever the distinction might be.



Shaver said:


> What are the members opinions about the wearing of nappies? Despite their juvenile associations they really are jolly comfortable and what's more they allow a chap to discreetly relieve himself during interminably long meetings without the need to exit the boardroom.


That depends (parden the pun :tongue2: ) - did James Dean wear them? Because if he did, I'm in!


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

RogerP said:


> I wonder if any objection would have been taken by Peak and Pine if, instead of criticism, there had been widespread and euphoric praise for the sneakers...But alas, we shall never know.


Actually you will. I wouldn't have objected. So there.

That's because a brief, complementary off topic remark is always acceptable. You'll notice I included one to you in a post somewhere above. But my intent here is to address focus. OP has A and B and wants suggestions for C, not to be dumped upon for having B.

(I enter your office for consultation. I say: nice place you've got here. We get down to business. Or I say: wow, this is Crap City! I've created the subtext of my thinking you don't know any better and I've changed the focus. So yes, you're allowed to veer off topic if you're making a quick aside that you know will be agreed upon, taken well and carries not a mean, ulterior motive. But saying Chuck Taylor is to real shoes what a wife beater is to a real shirt, as you did, carries a mean, ulterior motive. And it's unfocused. And it had me goodness graciousing all over myself.)


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Shaver said:


> What are the members opinions about the wearing of nappies? Despite their juvenile associations they really are jolly comfortable and what's more they allow a chap to discreetly relieve himself during interminably long meetings without the need to exit the boardroom.


Despite your best efforts, still not funny. Do try harder.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

ilikeyourstyle said:


> I just bought a pair of Chelsea boots. I had no real compulsion to do so other than my ankles were cold on a few of these chilly mornings. To my surprise, I absolutely love them! The easy on/off is a delight, and the adjustable side allows for a consistently great fit throughout the day. The plain toe is versatile enough to work as a winter walking boot to/from work and as a good match for dark denim. Highly recommended if you want to wear shoes more formal than trainers/sneakers.


Thanks for that suggestion.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

If it's all the same to you I shall proceed with my usual effort.

Now, run along.

In children's footwear.



g3org3y said:


> Despite your best efforts, still not funny. Do try harder.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

I’m beginning to think that Sir Shaver’s clue bag is completely empty when it comes to knowing what a Chuck Taylor is, so I am prepared to send him a pair, new, unworn, postage paid, in the hue of his choice (I have many) if he is anything akin to a American size 11. He knows our secret internet meeting place. I await his reply.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Shaver said:


> If it's all the same to you I shall proceed with my usual effort.
> 
> Now, run along.
> 
> In children's footwear.


:laughing:

Just gets better and better.

Still posting from the university out of interest?


----------



## Starting Late (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow, this thread has gotten nasty. No need for that, in my opinion.

Anyway, I have penny loafers, suede chukkas and pebble-grain leather chukkas (all brown), and I would suggest any of them to fill the void.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Starting Late said:


> Wow, this thread has gotten nasty. No need for that, in my opinion.


Indeed, quite unnecessary and I'm not quite sure what objective these comments are meant to serve. Neither amusing, nor useful and to be honest, uncalled for.


----------



## winghus (Dec 18, 2014)

1) On-topic: I have a pair of suede PTBs with a rubber sole that IMO are exactly the shoe needed to bridge the gap you're looking to bridge.

2) Off-topic: This thread has turned really nasty, almost like being at Styleforum. Threads like this are why I have never actually posted at SF and only lurk. Only lurked here till last week and now I'm probably back to lurking again.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Peak and Pine said:


> So yes, you're *allowed* to veer off topic if you're making a quick aside that you know will be agreed upon.....


Sorry to keep breaking it to you, but this is something you get to decide for yourself, not for everyone else.

Smart casual footwear examples as I see them from my viewpoint in an unfashionable part of the world.

Alden Color 8 Shell - Epaulet - Barrie last

Carmina Chukka, Navy suede, Rain last.

Carmina 2 eyelet derby, saddle shell, Rain last

St. Crispin's Dress Bootee - Classic last

Carmina PTB, Cognac shell, Detroit last.

Edward Green Galway, Dark Oak / Walnut Country Calf, 82 last

Enzo Bonafe derby boot, 946 chiseled last.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

^ Roger,
The first pair (and I assume the second pic is of the same shoe) are absolutely beautiful!

What are they?


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

I apologize to OP for needlessly fanning the flames by answering a strawman question he didn't ask. "Hipsters"? C'mon, that word is badly overused here, and very imprecisely. Chucks have been around for a looooooong time. Plenty of (older) American men can honestly say, "I've worn these all my life [with jeans, _quel horreur_!], and I'm not going to stop now." They need not represent some labored attempt to be "interesting." I've played a lot of basketball; I've _never _been boating, so if I _had _to choose between Chucks and Topsiders, which would it be?

On the other hand, nothing says "London" better than Chelsea boots: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chelsea_boot. I have no idea what the semiotics of penny loafers might be in London. They might spell "tourist," for all I know.

If the final outcome is more photos of nice shoes that I could wear, this kerfuffle may have been worth it. Somewhere else, someone was displaying some lovely Chromexcel PTBs.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

SG_67 said:


> ^ Roger,
> The first pair (and I assume the second pic is of the same shoe) are absolutely beautiful!
> 
> What are they?


Thank you sir. Alden from Epaulet, color 8.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

RogerP said:


> Some great looking shoes


Thanks for some really nice looking suggestions. Would you be kind enough to detail makes and models please (3rd option in particular)? 



SlideGuitarist said:


> If the final outcome is more photos of nice shoes that I could wear, this kerfuffle may have been worth it. Somewhere else, someone was displaying some lovely Chromexcel PTBs.


IMO, there need not have been a kerfuffle. All I wanted to see (and read about) are smart casual shoe options. I'm very grateful for some brilliant suggestions. :beer:

@SlideGuitarist - yep, I think a Chelsea boot is great option. Some of the sales are still on going (though most of the good stock is gone). Regardless I'll keep my eyes open in the upcoming weeks.

Re the loafers as posted by Warren J Murphy on the previous page. I read an article a couple of weeks back that suggested loafers should only be worn with no socks (or at least those cut off socks so they aren't visible). Surely that cannot be the case (especially having seen various sock worn examples on threads here)?

As a side note, I am however disappointed that my post receives moderation whereas Shaver's intentionally inflammatory remarks remain. However, in the interest of maintaining decorum, I'm happy to let it go. After all, the content of his posts says enough. There's nothing further to add to this...except more photos of shoes!!

Currently in the sale at Jones


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

I had no idea until 10 minutes ago how American loafers are: . I guess they're worn sockless even after summer: . If you check the WAYWT thread in the "trad" forum, you'll see all kinds of loafers, with all kinds of socks. Or no socks. When I wear loafers to work, people call them "dress shoes" (?!?!?), so I have no perspective on how urbane they'd appear in an actual metropolis.

I have wealthy relatives from Beirut whom I just met for the first time, who favor flashy (I'd say blingy, frankly) dress and very Italian loafers, worn sockless. It was very odd to be addressed as a country mouse on account of my tweed jacket and penny loafers.


----------



## Bernie Zack (Feb 10, 2010)

I like these for "smart-casual." Seems that the only thing that separates them from dress/business is the colorful sole. I, too, am in the market for a smart-casual wingtip or cap-toe shoe that I can wear to work on Fridays with a pair of khaki's and a business casual shirt. What do you all think of this one:


















RogerP said:


> Sorry to keep breaking it to you, but this is something you get to decide for yourself, not for everyone else.
> 
> Smart casual footwear examples as I see them from my viewpoint in an unfashionable part of the world.
> 
> Alden Color 8 Shell - Epaulet - Barrie last


----------



## Warren J Murphy (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm a big fan of Loafers, and the Clarks desert boots. I never been without either, for many years. Sorry the images are poor, the Sebagos still have shoe cream on. I hope you find find what you looking for mate. Cheers..


----------



## JArmstrong (Nov 20, 2014)

In case the OP (or anyone else) is still searching I just received a pair of brown suede Strands from the AE shoebank and they are positively gorgeous. They have the closed lacing but pair very nicely with chinos. Definitely worth a look if you like the style.


----------



## CaliforniaStyle (Dec 23, 2014)

I use Clark's DBs in Beeswax, white low-top Converse, and classic styled moccasins for casual wear


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

I love my Clarks Desert Boots, but I tend to put them in the casual category, rather than smart casual. My go-to smart casual shoes are my Gucci or AE bit loafers in brown or black, followed by my Alden loafers (tassel, full strap, or LHS). I have some AE Bradley split-toe bluchers in chili that fit the bill for smart casual, but they really don't get much wear for some reason. Lastly, I have a couple pairs of AE penny loafers, some cordovan saddle oxfords, and my dirty or white bucks that all work with smart casual at various times.

By the way, I like the suede chukka recommendation.


----------



## Chuasam (Jan 13, 2015)

https://www.johnstonmurphy.com/euba...wvar_8451_color=Mahogany Full Grain#start=1my go to smart casual shoes


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

For a smart casual shoe, that is of good quality, at an awsome price, try these Rider chukkas. One of my favorite casual shoes, and one of my best buys. If it were in a Snuff or Chocolate brown it would be close to perfection for a single pair of shoes.


----------



## Bande (Apr 21, 2012)

*Related Question*

You guys have convinced me to go for a pair of Cordovan A&E. For my work I typically wear high end jeans, a sports coat and a nice dress shirt. Struggling however as to which might work best Dalton cordovan boots; Cambridge Cordovan wingtips; MacNeil Cordovan wingtips. The first question is boot vs shoe -- leaning towards boot as I rather like boots. The second decision is the difference between the latter two -- seem quite similar so what am I missing? 

Thanks


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

Bande said:


> You guys have convinced me to go for a pair of Cordovan A&E. For my work I typically wear high end jeans, a sports coat and a nice dress shirt. Struggling however as to which might work best Dalton cordovan boots; Cambridge Cordovan wingtips; MacNeil Cordovan wingtips. The first question is boot vs shoe -- leaning towards boot as I rather like boots. The second decision is the difference between the latter two -- seem quite similar so what am I missing?
> 
> Thanks


if you can swing the cost of the cordovan Dalton's then get them, they are drool-worthy! I also prefer boots generally.

The Cambridge is a balmoral style shoe (Oxford in the UK) with closed lacing making it more formal than the MacNeil with the blucher (derby in the UK) open lacing style. If you don't what I'm talking about look at the section of the shoe where the laces end towards the toe of the shoe and notice how in the Cambridge it's sewn shut while on the MacNeil the flaps can be opened up.

Any of these three would be a good choice in my book, but the Cambridge may be deemed a bit too formal for casual use by some forum members.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Smart Casual:










Alden Ravello Day-Trippers.....and some Raw Selvage Denim........:cool2:


----------



## sleepyinsanfran (Oct 24, 2013)

Trickers! nothing says casual as much as a giant round toebox!

I would upload pictures, but I have reached the size limit on attachment-files, and I don't know how to delete past attachments (philosophical musing not intended!)


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Thank you for the further suggestions. 

Momsdoc - I really like those. Do you wear them in such a way they are knotted inside with no loops/knot on display (as per the photos)?


----------



## LawSuits (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow. Lots of good stuff in this thread - some a little ugly, but meh. Casual means different things to different folks, and without a good understanding of what OP might be thinking about doing in his casual shoes, sometimes the discussion gets a little heated. I have different "casual" shoes - a pair of brown tassels, old J&M (made in Tennessee, that is how old) that are great for a night out for dinner in khakis and a button down - that is one kind of casual. I would never wear them to attend my alma maters sporting events, standing on the sidelines in grass or possible mud, another kind of casual. Some casual shoes have to be able to take a beating - walking through dusty parking lots, or tailgating before the game. I have pair of A&E Wilberts that work with jeans or khakis on fall or winter days touring the museum. I have a pair of A&E Black Hills (a light reddish brown color I love) that I have worn with slacks and a tie and sportcoat to a fundraiser, also with jeans and a sweater to a neighborhood party. 
But if OP still checks the thread, let me suggest Frye James Oxford with a crepe sole in (I think it is called) whiskey color. I can walk in them all day, they polish up nicely if they have been exposed to some rough wear, they are comfy and not too pricey.


----------



## CMT (Mar 11, 2014)

Magnificent shoes as always, guys!



Bande said:


> You guys have convinced me to go for a pair of Cordovan A&E. For my work I typically wear high end jeans, a sports coat and a nice dress shirt. Struggling however as to which might work best Dalton cordovan boots; Cambridge Cordovan wingtips; MacNeil Cordovan wingtips. The first question is boot vs shoe -- leaning towards boot as I rather like boots. *The second decision is the difference between the latter two -- seem quite similar so what am I missing?*
> 
> Thanks


Big fan of the Cambridge here. It's a short wing balmoral (closed laces) compared to the long wing blucher (open laces) MacNeil, and after trying on both I found the 5-lasted Cambridge to fit my foot much better:










I'd love a pair of shell Daltons. I have a pair in oxblood calf that see a lot of use, so the shell Dalton is a tempting leather upgrade. I love the Dalton's versatility and the ability to wear them with jeans. Even the Cambridge, a double-sole wingtip shoe that is technically in the less-formal camp of balmorals, can seem a bit too much with jeans. At least for me. It feels like I'm "over-shoeing" it due to the closed laces where a blucher would be more appropriate.

I would offer one more Allen Edmonds shoe as a possible 'smart casual' cordovan option - The Dundee chukka. I just picked up a pair in burgundy and love them. They work a lot better with jeans and more casual outfits than my close-laced alternatives.




























Sorry for the abundance of pics - I just picked them up and I'm still in the honeymoon phase. And now I want another pair in brown, but that's no surprise.

I hope everyone's week is going well!


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I would say full strap loafers, venetians, two and three eye Derbys, and chukkas. The shell Dundee is smart-casual! Good snag!


----------



## CMT (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you, ksinc! Very happy with them so far.


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

g3org3y said:


> Thank you for the further suggestions.
> 
> Momsdoc - I really like those. Do you wear them in such a way they are knotted inside with no loops/knot on display (as per the photos)?


Yeah, both my Rider Chukkas, and my Meermins came that way, and I like the way it looks with the 3 eyelets. I haven't taken them apart to see how they managed this lacing style, but it looks pretty sleek.

If you go suede definitely pretreat with nanoprotector. It doesn't affect the color, and liquid just beads up and runs off. I tested it with water on my navy suede, and it's really cool. In their videos the company uses hot coffee for the demonstration, I'm not that brave. It's available on Amazon.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Those shell Dundees are gorgeous.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

When I was getting out of street boots and tennis shoes, I tried Rockports. Still have 3 pair from 15 years ago, still get comments about them.


----------



## CMT (Mar 11, 2014)

RogerP said:


> Those shell Dundees are gorgeous.


Thank you, Roger. You are definitely doing just fine yourself - Those are some jaw-dropping pics that you posted on page 4. :aportnoy:


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

SlideGuitarist said:


> ......*I've never been boating*, so if I _had _to choose between Chucks and Topsiders, which would it be?......


Slide, this makes me sad for you. You are really missing out. Get your family out on the water and enjoy one of wonderful pleasures offered by God's creation.


----------



## Sabuj Mondal (Jan 19, 2015)

I have black made by reputable company "Bata"


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

As an update to the thread. Found a few pairs for my smart casual wardrobe, though I feel there are more casual than smart (especially compared to some of the beauties posted here). We'll see how they go and how they fit in with the rest of my wardrobe. If I'm convinced, later in the year I'll look at stepping it up with some more formal top quality Chelsea boots or Chukkas as per CMT's post.

Jack and Jones suede desert boots (blue and grey)









Lambretta brown suede desert boot









I'm wondering in terms of lacing whether it's more 'proper' to have the bow hidden (as per many photos I see) or simply out as per normal?

Thanks to everyone for your helpful suggestions. Hope the thread has also helped others too.


----------



## GWW (Jan 3, 2014)

Just lace them like regular shoes, the bow on the outside.
If you do get convinced and want to step up your game a bit I can highly recommend the Loake Pimiclo chukka, their best features are good looks and a good price


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

GWW said:


> Just lace them like regular shoes, the bow on the outside.
> If you do get convinced and want to step up your game a bit I can highly recommend the Loake Pimiclo chukka, their best features are good looks and a good price


I remember, those (certainly made my future short list). They were very very nice indeed - very classic. As a side note, I think a boot like that suits a Dainite sole allowing for year round use.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

A further update:

Loake Derby brogues









I even bought one of these yesterday:


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

The Loakes are very smart - congrats!


----------



## SlideGuitarist (Apr 23, 2013)

RogerP said:


> The Loakes are very smart - congrats!


+1! They're not too detailed, like some brogues. I have to look into Loake...


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

There are so many but these are my just because there are so many better options besides tennis shoes, shoes.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Here are a few I consider a little bit smarter.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

dddrees said:


> There are so many but these are my just because there are so many better options besides tennis shoes, shoes.


Very nice, sir. Would you mind identifying the make of each of these please.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

FLCracka said:


> Very nice, sir. Would you mind identifying the make of each of these please.


Thank you.

Back row from left Quoddy Cavilier CXL, Oakstreet Bootmakers Brown CXL, Rancourt Blue CXL.

Front row are all from Rancourt in Carmel, #8, #8, and Green Cordovan.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

dddrees said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Back row from left Quoddy Cavilier CXL, Oakstreet Bootmakers Brown CXL, Rancourt Blue CXL.
> 
> Front row are all from Rancourt in Carmel, #8, #8, and Green Cordovan.


Thank you. Awesome collection!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

AE Warwick








AE Shreveport








and any loafer or non-beater boat shoe.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

FLCracka said:


> Thank you. Awesome collection!


Thank you sir.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

I'd say triple d understands smart casual footwear at the expert level.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

RogerP said:


> I'd say triple d understands smart casual footwear at the expert level.


Nowhere near your level yet Roger, but regardless thank you for those kind words sir.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

For me there's just so many better options besides tennis shoes for casual wear.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

When it comes to smart casual wear then I like to dress it up a bit.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

dddrees said:


> When it comes to smart casual wear then I like to dress it up a bit.


I don't get the watch. What does that do?


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

FLCracka said:


> I don't get the watch. What does that do?


It

A) tells the time; and

B) fills me with envy.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

FLCracka said:


> I don't get the watch. What does that do?


Just like shoes, just another passion of mine.

in this case I thought the colors and brands where a good match for each other.

in this case I consider both to be smart and casual.


----------



## Sudonihm (Feb 25, 2014)

Those are all beautiful shoes, but might you be missing the point? I wear my vans for casual times, and at times, like the OP, want to dress up to smart casual at times. The two are mutually exclusive to me. But going to the grocery store in most of these smart casual shoes is overkill, IMO. Likewise, going to a play or to work on a casual Friday in Vans is poor form. Again, for smart casual, many of these shoes are great. But there is still a place for Chucks and Vans in many a shoe rotation. And keep showing more smart casual shoes, they are awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Sudonihm said:


> Those are all beautiful shoes, but might you be missing the point? I wear my vans for casual times, and at times, like the OP, want to dress up to smart casual at times. The two are mutually exclusive to me. But going to the grocery store in most of these smart casual shoes is overkill, IMO. Likewise, going to a play or to work on a casual Friday in Vans is poor form. Again, for smart casual, many of these shoes are great. But there is still a place for Chucks and Vans in many a shoe rotation. And keep showing more smart casual shoes, they are awesome!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually I don't think I did. This is why I tried to include both what I considered strictly casual alternatives to tennis shoes which are perfectly fine for trips to the grocery store and the like and a number of smart casual shoes and boots when better dress would be more appropriate.


----------



## meanoldmanning (Jan 10, 2015)

The handsewns are definitely appropriate for nearly every situation where a sneaker would have been considered. Through most of high school and early college the most casual footwear I ever wore were topsiders. I don't even think I owned a sneaker of any type until about junior year of college.


----------



## Sudonihm (Feb 25, 2014)

@dddrees, my comment wasn't directed at you specifically. I intentionally tried to not call out anyone and didn't quote anyone. That said, I don't wear loafers or boat shoes, and never have. I just don't like them for me and I'd chose a different shoe, boot or sneaker every time. To me, they are neither smart or casual. Of course, I wore a sport coat to work the other day and someone asked if I was getting married, so that gives you a sense of the casual nature of the city I am in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Sudonihm said:


> @dddrees, my comment wasn't directed at you specifically. I intentionally tried to not call out anyone and didn't quote anyone. That said, I don't wear loafers or boat shoes, and never have. I just don't like them for me and I'd chose a different shoe, boot or sneaker every time. To me, they are neither smart or casual. Of course, I wore a sport coat to work the other day and someone asked if I was getting married, so that gives you a sense of the casual nature of the city I am in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually because you hadn't quoted me I didn't think your comments weren't necessarily directed to me specifically. However I personally do find there are a number of better options rather than tennis shoes when it comes to casual wear and this doesn't always have to be loafers or boat shoes. In fact I only included one of each of these as the rest are all something else. I actually do wear jeans quite a bit by the way. I just find personally that there a number of better alternatives to tennis shoes which includes boots as well as shoes.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

dddrees said:


> Actually I don't think I did. This is why I tried to include both what I considered strictly casual alternatives to tennis shoes which are perfectly fine for trips to the grocery store and the like and a number of smart casual shoes and boots when better dress would be more appropriate.


You certainly did not miss the point. You provided an extremely diverse and high quality sampling of footwear that is vastly preferable to sneakers for casual and smart casual wear.

I'm struggling to understand how boat shoes, loafers, derbies, chukkas and the like could possibly be considered "overkill" for the grocery store. Is there something about shopping for groceries that suggests one should dress poorly? Nobody is suggesting a three piece suit and polished black captoes for the supermarket, but good heavens, can chinos and chukkas possibly rank as over-the-top costume in this context? I do hope not. I've seen the wifebeater / baggy shorts / sneakers combo in this setting far too many times for my liking.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

These may not be that stylish but for me here's another great alternative to tennis shoes. At the time I considered a pair of shoes from AE but in the end I consider the Handsewns from Alden to be a better shoe.


----------



## Sudonihm (Feb 25, 2014)

RogerP said:


> You certainly did not miss the point. You provided an extremely diverse and high quality sampling of footwear that is vastly preferable to sneakers for casual and smart casual wear.
> 
> I'm struggling to understand how boat shoes, loafers, derbies, chukkas and the like could possibly be considered "overkill" for the grocery store. Is there something about shopping for groceries that suggests one should dress poorly? Nobody is suggesting a three piece suit and polished black captoes for the supermarket, but good heavens, can chinos and chukkas possibly rank as over-the-top costume in this context? I do hope not. I've seen the wifebeater / baggy shorts / sneakers combo in this setting far too many times for my liking.


Overbearing much? Try acknowledging that others will sometimes disagree with your points of view. I doubt you'll understand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Sudonihm said:


> Overbearing much? Try acknowledging that others will sometimes disagree with your points of view. I doubt you'll understand.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well you're right. I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## jm22 (Apr 18, 2013)

Vans and chucks are great if you're in high school. After that you can dress casual, but like an adult. I don't dress based on what others think, I choose to dress how I feel.

Casual shoes are loafers, boat shoes, driving shoes, etc. Tennis shoes are for tennis and the gym.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

Another 'smart casual' addition - Loake chukka boots in burgundy. :cool2:










This is getting addictive! :surprised:


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^You are defnitely on the right track.


----------



## gdknight64 (Aug 13, 2014)

g3org3y said:


> As an update to the thread. Found a few pairs for my smart casual wardrobe, though I feel there are more casual than smart (especially compared to some of the beauties posted here). We'll see how they go and how they fit in with the rest of my wardrobe. If I'm convinced, later in the year I'll look at stepping it up with some more formal top quality Chelsea boots or Chukkas as per CMT's post.
> 
> Jack and Jones suede desert boots (blue and grey)
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me asking, how much did each of these run you? Thread has been very helpful btw--I am in the company of the wretched with no "smart casual" shoes (I have only dress/work shoes, 1 old pair of boat shoes, and basketball sneakers).


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

RogerP said:


> ^You are defnitely on the right track.


Thanks Roger. :cool2:

From having no smart casual options (excluding the original brogues I mentioned in the OP) I now have five! What I don't have a lot of is wardrobe space. :angry:



gdknight64 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how much did each of these run you? Thread has been very helpful btw--I am in the company of the wretched with no "smart casual" shoes (I have only dress/work shoes, 1 old pair of boat shoes, and basketball sneakers).


Not at all. They were all bought on one occasion in TK Maxx (I believe called TJ Maxx over the pond?) - they were only around £25 each. The Jack & Jones boots (blue and grey) and the Lambretta (brown) have an RRP of £50 on their website so a decent saving.

I've actually cut the Lambretta tags on the brown boots as I felt they were unsightly/unnecessary. I wear all three pairs to work (and out) on a regular basis and they seem to be wearing well. However, given the low cost my expectations aren't very high. Even if they only last a year or two, I'll be happy.


----------



## WICaniac (Sep 25, 2013)

I have always had a soft spot for Chuck Taylors; my wife has always had the candor to tell me that I look foolish in them. Some people can pull off "dress sneakers" and--I will admit--look stylish. I am not among them. That's fine, because I share the consensus view here that bucks, chukkas, loafers, boots, monks, etc. are the most versatile and best looking casual shoes. I have a couple of pair of "dress sneakers" but wear them only when I'm invited to social scenes where they are in place but I am not.


----------



## Andrew Beck (Oct 23, 2014)

g3org3y said:


> Another 'smart casual' addition - Loake chukka boots in burgundy. :cool2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which model of Loake is this?


----------



## gdknight64 (Aug 13, 2014)

g3org3y said:


> Thanks Roger. :cool2:
> 
> From having no smart casual options (excluding the original brogues I mentioned in the OP) I now have five! What I don't have a lot of is wardrobe space. :angry:
> 
> ...


Great, thanks very much, worth it at retail in your opinion? And yes TJ Maxx here in the States, not sure the reason for the name difference though...


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

It's amazing what the type of leather can do and how it can change the nature of a shoe. But I consider this a great example of not only casual but extremely smart.

This is a Pre-Order via SkoaktieBolaget currently so I've borrowed the PIC. I for one couldn't resist jumping in on this one.

Gaziano & Girling St James II Cedar/Kudu


----------



## MaxBuck (Apr 4, 2013)

I wouldn't call those G&Gs casual. Not at all.

I have a fairly new pair of Walk-Over suede PTBs with red Vibram sole. Don't think I've ever received so many compliments on a pair of shoes in my life (including my Buday spectators). Confuses the bejeezes out of me.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Seriously cool kicks. I can see why they might be the cause of debate as to where they fit on the dress / casual scale. Sport coat and tie down to nice chinos is where I see them.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

MaxBuck said:


> I wouldn't call those G&Gs casual. Not at all.
> 
> I have a fairly new pair of Walk-Over suede PTBs with red Vibram sole. Don't think I've ever received so many compliments on a pair of shoes in my life (including my Buday spectators). Confuses the bejeezes out of me.


Oh well, to each is own. I've got a feeling they'll go with a pair of jeans rather well.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

So it appears as though my last shoe didn't go over so well. Just received word that these were on the way so I thought I would try to make amends with one that most would agree is both casual yet smart.

Chameleon Calf and Loden Suede


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Those are awesome. I must address the green shoe gap in my rotation one of these days.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

RogerP said:


> Those are awesome. I must address the green shoe gap in my rotation one of these days.


Thank you sir.

You have a gap, Oh my!!! LOL

Yes, yes you should.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

RogerP said:


> Those are awesome. I must address the green shoe gap in my rotation one of these days.


I can't believe I'm two shoes up on RogerP in _any_ category!


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

StephenRG said:


> I can't believe I'm two shoes up on RogerP in _any_ category!


My thoughts exactly, even though for me it's only one.

Hold it wait, it is two counting my green cordovan Rancourt.

Get Hot, Roger!! LOL


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^ :laughing:


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

All I can say is, Green is Good!!!


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Looking forward to receiving these in about a week or so.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

That was a great pickup and a very solid deal.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

RogerP said:


> That was a great pickup and a very solid deal.


Thanks


----------



## jdove (Jan 12, 2013)

I have been looking for a jeans / khakis casual shoe specifically for summer. Chukkas don't work well year around in Texas. I just picked these up at C&J in NYC this past weekend.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^ Those are a very nice choice and a great example of what quality casual footwear for grown-ups looks like.

I will say though, that I doubt that ankle-high suede chukkas would wear much warmer than these in Texas or any place else (if that is what you meant by not working well).


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

RogerP said:


> ^^^ Those are a very nice choice and a great example of what quality casual footwear for grown-ups looks like.
> 
> I will say though, that I doubt that ankle-high suede chukkas would wear much warmer than these in Texas or any place else (if that is what you meant by not working well).


Agree on both counts.

Especially when the chukkas are unlined.


----------



## jdove (Jan 12, 2013)

You guys are probably right. Maybe I'm just a glutton for punishment since I love suede so much. It was 90 degrees here today and I wore my chukkas anyway. Maybe I just wanted a different color. Yes, that's it. We'll go with that.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

As long as you managed to get another pair of nice shoes.

Gurdon


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

Smart casual choice from earlier this week:


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

jdove said:


> You guys are probably right. Maybe I'm just a glutton for punishment since I love suede so much. It was 90 degrees here today and I wore my chukkas anyway. Maybe I just wanted a different color. Yes, that's it. We'll go with that.


I've never given a second thought to wearing suede in the summer and don't find them any more or less comfortable than calfskin.


----------



## g3org3y (Dec 30, 2014)

jdove said:


> You guys are probably right. Maybe I'm just a glutton for punishment *since I love suede so much*. It was 90 degrees here today and I wore my chukkas anyway. Maybe I just wanted a different color. Yes, that's it. We'll go with that.


Speaking of which, I've just ordered some suede brogues from Loake.

The smart casual shoe collection continues to grow!


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Just received these yesterday.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

^^^ Beauties!


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

Smart casual picks up a lot of things, depending on time of day, season, location, etc. My first thought was a pair of oxblood loafers. Potentially smart, and as casual as you want to make them.

Saddle shoes, suede oxfords, or anything else could also fill that gap. Basically anything that could work with a blazer/tie as well as a sweater.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

RogerP said:


> ^^^ Beauties!


Thank you sir.


----------



## DenverESullivan (Aug 27, 2015)

My current favorite pair of 'everyday' casual shoes are a pair of Eastland Daily Double Boots.








They're ridiculously comfortable and look great with about everything. I even purchased an identical pair in chocolate suede. They're a bargain at just over $100 and worth every penny though the suede is harder to find in stores.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Just ordered a pair of these, unfortunately they wont be here until January or February of next year.



~


----------



## fiftyforfifty (Jul 13, 2015)

DenverESullivan said:


> My current favorite pair of 'everyday' casual shoes are a pair of Eastland Daily Double Boots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you, really great choice.


----------



## RogerP (Oct 31, 2012)

The Ishams will be a fine addition ddd!

Relaxing in a pair of Alden Color 8 shell on a holiday Monday.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

RogerP said:


> The Ishams will be a fine addition ddd!
> 
> Relaxing in a pair of Alden Color 8 shell on a holiday Monday.


Thank you sir, and great looking Alden's Roger!!


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

Let me see, how do describe G&G St James II in Kudu and Calf???? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...



PERFECT!!!! LOL


----------



## painter33 (Sep 17, 2012)

Casual going out = blue suede penny loafers, leather soles and heels. Just hanging around = mouse-gray desert boots. Walking the dog = Nike Air Max.


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

In my world, Top-Siders or similar boat shoes, penny loafers (burgundy/oxblood), and desert boots are "smart casual". I also have an old pair of Made in USA Eastland moc style ankle boots for rugged "smart casual".


----------



## gdknight64 (Aug 13, 2014)

How do people feel about this brooks chukka for $160? Is it smart casual?










Do others have favorite chukkas? I'm in a similar position to OP concerning the need for less formal everyday shoes.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^A very handsome Chukka boot,
....and a great value at the quoted price! :thumbs-up:


----------



## CSG (Nov 22, 2011)

Question is, how do *you* feel about it, gdknight? I like desert boots and have two suede Clark's (original and Bushacre II) as well as their beeswax finished Bushacre II. Those fit smart casual in my neck of the woods. Those Alden wingtips posted above would be dress shoes for lawyers here; far more than "smart casual".

I enjoy perusing this forum but I dress for me based on my sensibilities of classic, traditional northeastern/ivy styles mixed with a little modern western sensibilities. What a guy wears on the east coast may differ a bit from what we'll wear in the inter-mountain west.


----------



## dddrees (Apr 5, 2015)

I tend to think they are casual, but I still think they are rather smart.

The color and texture of the Kudu leather together with the fact that this was combined with such a great shoe to begin with (St James II) makes these shoes most definitely worth the wait.


----------



## espressocycle (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm rather partial to these myself 
https://www.herringshoes.co.uk/product-info.php?&brandid=6&shoeid=9375


----------

